# How often should we be having sex?



## curecf

Hi just a thought really this morning.

Should OH be ejaculating every so many days? If he doesn't (say for a week or two) then we have sex is this going to have any effect on or cycle? Or because a 'new batch' is made once he ejaculates is this ok.

Kind of a weird question I know. Hope to get some replies.

Thanks.


----------



## sallywags

From what i understand i think it is recommended every other day or 2-3 days?

Someone may correct me - i may be wrong!!


----------



## H&amp;P

Hi,

Not a weird question at all.

From everything I have read if your OH does not ejaculate for a week or two then the motility of the sperm in his next ejaculation will be affected, it is advised for when men have sperm analysis that they last ejaculated no more than 48 hrs previously but no more than 5 days.

http://www.babyhopes.com/articles/abstaining.html

 This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that fertilityfriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## curecf

Thank you very much!


----------



## spooq

Yep, definitely every 2-3 days. He also shouldn't go too long without ejaculating so if you're not able to BD, then he should masturbate. Also, it takes about 75 days for new sperm to be made.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ ©

Hi there

It takes around 90 days for a single sperm to mature, however, there are millions maturing every day so there would always be many 1000's of mature sperm ready each time.

When ttc naturally you need as much fresh sperm ready and waiting for when egg released.  I've had 2 different fertility consultants tell us to have as much sex as possible over the "fertile" period...every day or at the very least, every other day (our problems are not male factor)...for at least a week.

Here's some info...


"Sperm counts may be slightly lower if a man has frequent sex, but since each ejaculation contains millions of sperm this will not affect his ability to produce sufficient sperm.  The quantity may be a little lower if have sex every day but it certainly shouldn't effect the quality"


"Your probability of conception is increased when you have intercourse multiple times in your fertile window. While it is true that sperm concentrations decrease slightly with increasing intercourse frequency, frequent intercourse is still more likely to result in conception than infrequent intercourse for couples with no male factor fertility issues. Each additional act of intercourse within your fertile window increases your probability of conception for that cycle." 

"There is a common practice where many couples believe they have to save the man's ejaculate until the exact moment of ovulation. You don't really have to do that. In fact, having sex often ensures that the sperm in a man's ejaculate is as healthy as it can be. Storing it up can decrease its motility, so don't be tempted to put off intercourse until you ovulate, and don't abstain for more than seven days in a row."

"Ignore all the myths that the man will 'run out' of sperm if you have sex too often. On the contrary, some men have a drop in their sperm count if they don't ejaculate regularly. It is true that the density of sperm in each ejaculate diminishes with frequent orgasms. But remember that it takes only one healthy sperm to make it to the woman's Fallopian tubes during the time of ovulation. So density is less important than quality and motility here."

Obviously if a man's sperm quality and quantity is poor (below average) then probably best to have sex every other day or so but if everything is fine then there is absolutely no harm in having sex every day.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## babs34

Hi
I have been told to have sex *every day* from day 11 of your cycle until day after you ovulate. New Australian research has found that having sex everyday does not effect the quality of the sperm! So have fun!


----------

